# Cannot calibrate creative x-fi soundcard



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am having a boatload of trouble calibrating the x-fi soundcard. I have followed the instructions in the forums and from others who know how to use REW. I need to get this thing going. Any help would be fantastic.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have set the system up with the behringer mic going to a xenyx 802. From there, it is sent to the input of the soundcard via a rca connector (right) -(left )one goes to loop back left output. The rca's are connected to the input via a stereo mini plug. The right output is sent directly to amp-now. I have used the optical out, rca out to processor, and then to just amp. Still getting same crazy calibration





















Thanks,

Robert


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

No matter what I change, I keep getting the same result. Any thoughts?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Any thoughts?


Yep, remove all the cables.
Uncheck the "Use Left Channel as Calibration Reference".
Click the Right channel button.
Connect a single RCA cable from right channel line-in to right channel line-out.
Run the soundcard calibration routine and save the file. Remove the loopback.
Now use the right channel for the mic and output to the receiver. The left channel remains unused.

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

And clear the mic cal file (the black line on your plots) while you are checking the soundcard cal, reload the mic cal file afterwards.

John


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

Please tell me that if the mic cal is loaded, it will give inaccurate results. That would explain a lot. I will try again later


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am going to start completely over and remove the mic file and try the soundcard again. Is it alright to go directly to the amp with right output and not the processor no crossover?



Thanks,

Robert


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

JohnM said:


> And clear the mic cal file (the black line on your plots) while you are checking the soundcard cal, reload the mic cal file afterwards.
> 
> John



I appreciate the help. I hope that is the problem with the mic file. It seems so simple now. I need to cal the soundcard before the mic so that the mic is not influencing what is happening. I did that backwards and I hope that is the answer. Each time the graph comes out exactly the same no matter how I do the test.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Please tell me that if the mic cal is loaded, it will give inaccurate results. That would explain a lot. I will try again later


The meter/mic soundcard cal file has *no effect* on the soundcard calibration routine results.

It only has an effect when you are checking the results of the soundcard cal file by doing a loopback Measure once the cal file has been created and saved.

Simply follow the instructions I outlined in my last post.

brucek


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

Please tell me I'm close with this.


Thanks,

Robert


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Please tell me I'm close with this.


Perfect.

But you don't have to ask, you can test it by now running a measurement test from 0-20000Hz of the loopback cable itself. If the soundcard cal file is good, then the frequency response of the cable should be flat.

For this test you leave the loopback cable on the right channel. Be sure there is no mic/meter cal and be sure you have saved the soundcard cal file. Then run a Measure.

After you get the flat response, you know you're ready to go, so remove the loopback and use that calibrated right channel for your mic and output to the receiver. The left channel is not used.

brucek


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Great Robert. :T It's all fun and games from here on out. The set-up is the hardest part. The rest is just figuring out how to do things and getting used to it.

Thanks for helping out Bruce and John.. I tried to outline what you told him but I was much less succinct with it. Plus we had about 5 people barking out suggestions.


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK. I had everything going great for the last few days, then, a friend of mine disconnected the souncard from the computer while REW was running and it does not work now. The right meter does not go into any of the lighted areas no matter what I do. I recalibrated the soundcard and now it is screwed up again. When I measure the soundcard, the graph is way upon the left side and flattens out as it goes and then drops off. I get sound out and can adjust the sound out, but I do not get any noticable signal on the right meter. I get a graph way down in the db level on the graph, so it must be picking up signal, but the graphs are off and it is not functioning like before the usb cable was removed while REW was running.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> When I measure the soundcard, the graph is way upon the left side and flattens out as it goes and then drops off.


Can we see the graph?

brucek


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok. I am getting to the point where you can adjust check the levels for the soundcard with the check levels with the sub tab and get the levels even. When I go to the soundcard 1khz tone, it shows nothing on the right meter. Then, when I measure the soundcard, the meters go crazy and I get the above graph. All because the usb plug was removed and replugged yesterday. It has not worked since. Any thoughts?


Thanks,

Rlobert


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Uninstall and then reinstall the soundcards software.

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Check what device is selected as the input in REW. If it is "default", make sure the X-Fi is still shown as the default for audio input in the Windows soundcard control panel.


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

brucek said:


> Uninstall and then reinstall the soundcards software.
> 
> brucek


That was my plan, but I cannot believe that unplugging the usb will cause such problems. My friend bought me a new usb drive and was trying to get it to plug in one of the usb ports, but it would not fit. He then pulled the plug on the soundcard to try that socket and it did not fit either. Then it did not work upon reconnecting. I guess that would be the best solution. I will do that in a few hours and see what happens.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

I deleted the creative soundcard. I now checked the default on windows and it is soundmax sound card. I am going to reinstall the creative and seee what happens.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

I reloaded the soundcard. Now there are all kinds of system errors and serious error messages. The soundcard is not recognized and the console is not launching or the volume control. I am woorse off than I was when I first started. It also says something abot Aarcan? cannot be loaded because it cannot be found when I start the computer. A total reboot is in my future.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

Got the system to show input and output. Here is a soundcard cal graph and the soundcard measurement. What is wrong with the soundcard measurement?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What is wrong with the soundcard measurement?


You had the mic/meter cal file loaded when you did the soundcard measurement. It should be cleared since you're not measuring with a mic/meter. You're measuring a cable. Clear the mic/meter cal file when doing that measurement.

The clue what was wrong is that the plot is the inverse of the ECM8000 mic cal file......

brucek


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think I got it. I did not do anything but turn off the control and turn it back on and here is what I got.










red is cal.
blue is measurement


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just measured the card with and without the mic cal. and I am getting good repeating measures with and then without. I think I have a success as of now. I will make some measures soon.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I just measured the card with and without the mic cal. and I am getting good repeating measures with and then without


Then you're doing something very wrong that you'll need to correct. Measuring a loopback cable will produce completely different results depending on whether you have a mic/meter file loaded - how could it not. The mic/meter file is applied to the measurement results, so they must be different.

When you say you do a measure - tell me what you do. What buttons are you pushing.

Your plots above look suspect. The soundcard cal file should drop at the extremes (as it does) , and the Measure should be flat.

Below is a typical soundcard calibration file and a measure of a loopback cable. The cable results show a flat purple line. The soundcard cal file is dotted. Note the vertical scaling I used - 1db per division.











brucek


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

What abot these. I just did them. I am off to a wedding. Be back later.



















Thanks,

Robert


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep, looks good.

Now you simply remove the loopback and use that calibrated channel for your mic/preamp and output to the receiver for your measurements. Use only the analog line-out to the receiver - and you can use a Y-splitter to feed the left and right channel. Be sure the receiver is in the stereo only mode with its crossover engaged.
To measure the sub alone, disconnect the mains speakers.

Be sure to run the Check Levels (using the sub calibrate signal)

Then run Calibrate and set to 75dB.

Then Measure from 0-200Hz for the sub. Be sure to use the sub cal signal.

Post all sub plots with a standard Vertical graph axis of (45dB - 105dB) and the Horizontal graph axis of (15Hz - 200Hz) using the Graph Limits button in the top right corner of REW.

brucek


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

Got the REW to actually work today, but no real measurements and a lot of noise in the system when it is hooke up. I guess I need to start over again?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I guess I need to start over again?


You don't need to redo the soundcard cal file, but if there's a problem, it doesn't hurt to use a loopback cable and ensure it measures flat (using the soundcard calibration file) before you begin.

brucek


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

When I hook an rca cable to the output of the soundcard, a massive hum comes from the drivers. I then went directly to the back of the amp and it was a massive noise. Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

brucek said:


> You don't need to redo the soundcard cal file, but if there's a problem, it doesn't hurt to use a loopback cable and ensure it measures flat (using the soundcard calibration file) before you begin.
> 
> brucek



I will do that shortly.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> When I hook an rca cable to the output of the soundcard, a massive hum comes from the drivers. I then went directly to the back of the amp and it was a massive noise. Any thoughts?


Do you mean, when you connect a cable from line-out of the soundcard to the AUX or CD input of your receiver you get a hum from your speakers?

If so, this is likely a ground loop, or a bad cable. Be sure to plug the computer into the same power bar as the receiver.

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

And always switch off your amps before changing any connections...


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

brucek said:


> Do you mean, when you connect a cable from line-out of the soundcard to the AUX or CD input of your receiver you get a hum from your speakers?
> 
> If so, this is likely a ground loop, or a bad cable. Be sure to plug the computer into the same power bar as the receiver.
> 
> brucek



I tried a host of different cables to no avail. I turned everything oof and then powered up the amp it was connected to. Noise that gets louder as it goes-extremely loud. I pulled the cords and shut it down. 

I am going to reload the soundcard and retry everything. Thanks for the help.
I am going to give the reload a shot tonight.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

robertcharles123 said:


> I turned everything oof and then powered up the amp it was connected to. Noise that gets louder as it goes-extremely loud. I pulled the cords and shut it down.


That behaviour would be typical of a feedback loop caused by monitoring being active in the soundcard's mixer.


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

JohnM said:


> That behaviour would be typical of a feedback loop caused by monitoring being active in the soundcard's mixer.


I unchecked all of the monitoring stuff and all of the eq and effects. I think I need to go to the website and troubleshoot the soundcard. I hope that works. I will try to post later.

Thank you,

Robert


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I unchecked all of the monitoring stuff


To be sure that it is indeed off, examine the line-in status of the Playback Mixer in Windows. It should be muted, while line-in in the Record Mixer should be enabled.

brucek


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

brucek said:


> To be sure that it is indeed off, examine the line-in status of the Playback Mixer in Windows. It should be muted, while line-in in the Record Mixer should be enabled.
> 
> brucek


I will try this, but I really do not know how to "just do" what you say here.:dunno:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I will try this, but I really do not know how to "just do" what you say here


What operating system are you using? XP or Vista...


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

brucek said:


> What operating system are you using? XP or Vista...


XP. I cannot find the things you are listing.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> XP. I cannot find the things you are listing.


To be sure monitoring is off, mute the Line-in in the Windows Playback Mixer and enable it in the Windows Recording Mixer.

Double click the speaker icon in your System Tray. (The System tray is in the lower right hand corner of your computer screen).

This will popup the Windows Playback Mixer. 

The jpg below shows that Playback Mixer and also shows how to switch between the Playback and Record Mixer and how to select what items to display in each mixer by using the check box.

Note how the line-in is muted in the Playback Mixer.











Now select the Record Mixer and ensure the line-in is enabled as shown in the jpg below.









brucek


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

brucek said:


> To be sure monitoring is off, mute the Line-in in the Windows Playback Mixer and enable it in the Windows Recording Mixer.
> 
> Double click the speaker icon in your System Tray. (The System tray is in the lower right hand corner of your computer screen).
> 
> ...



My panel only has master volume, wave volume, midi and cd. The recordhas cd, micrphone, mono out, and wave out.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> My panel only has


You have to tick the checkbox in the Properties panel (as shown in the jpg I attached above) to add the feature.

brucek


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

brucek said:


> You have to tick the checkbox in the Properties panel (as shown in the jpg I attached above) to add the feature.
> 
> brucek



I did that and those options are not listed.

these are the boxes available.


volume 

wave 

midi

cd

micrphone

pc beep


On the record option, these are the options

cd

microphone

wave out mix

mono out


Nothing like you have listed can be checked. That is alll that is included in the properties menu.

I cannot find anything else.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, I guess we won't go down that road any further.

Can I see a jpg of your soundcard application. Maybe I will see something that isn't correct that is causing all this noise.

brucek


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Dumb question Robert. Are you using a laptop? If so have you tried running it off of the battery alone? My own set-up has a noise problem whenever I use the laptop power supply, but I wouldn't say it was a massive hum. Mine is just nasty background hiss and buzz. I'm just throwing that out there. It's probably not what you have going.


----------

